
Amazon Is Becoming the New Microsoft - smacktoward
http://www.cringely.com/2017/11/17/15468/
======
johnhenry
At some point, Microsoft became the new IBM, which was good for Microsoft.

Then Google became the new Microsoft, which was good for Google, forcing
Microsoft became the new IBM again, which was bad for Microsoft.

My question, which new version Microsoft will Amazon become? The old new
version like the one that replaced IBM, or the new new version like the one
that replaced IBM?

